# Using Data (E) Drive



## scottscott125

Hello everyone,

Apologies in advance if this is a really basic question but I am total duffer with these things.

I have a Toshiba Portege laptop that has 160gb of memory. When I open 'My Computer' it shows 2 HArd Disk Drives - Vista(C) and Data (E). The Vista drive is now full but the Data drive is empty.

I keep getting messages saying my memory is full (for example from 4ondemand etc), yet I have this empty 73GB.

My question is how do I start using it to store things?!

Hope somebody may be able to shed some light on this...

Regards...

Lisa S


----------



## PohTayToez

What does it say when you go Right Click>Properties.

It should show how big the drive is, and how much is left.  If you have memory in a drive other than C, you will need to drag files from C to the other drive to use it and to free up space on C.

Although I have a suspicion that the E drives is your memory card drive.


----------



## scottscott125

It says FREE: 73.2 GB. TYPE: Local Disk.

Is it just a case of dragging stuff from my C drive across to this drive then??

Thx...Lisa


----------



## Jamin43

That would free up alot of space.  Look at My Pics - My videos - and my documents - and you should find most of your files.  You can't move those folders - but you can drag the content within them to a new folder in your E drive.


----------



## TFT

If all your data is in "My Documents" you should be able to right click and under location, change it to your E: drive. Vista should move everything automatically.


----------

